# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  τροποποίηση ραδιοφώνου.

## darthtony

πώς μπορώ να τοποποιήσω ένα ραδιόφωνο ωστε να πιανει στην μπάντα των VHF?
ειναι παρανομο(μονο ληψη οχι εκπομπη)
συγκεκριμενα θέλω να μπορώ να λαμβάνω αεροπορικές εποικοινωνιες.(υπάρχει κίνδυνος παρεμβολών?)

----------


## JIMKAF

Το σήμα αυτό των αεροπορικών επικοινωνιών πρέπει να είναι κωδικοποιημένο, άρα αυτό που χρειάζεσαι είναι έναν αποκωδικοποιητή, και δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει έτσι ελεύθερα κάποιο τέτοιο κύκλωμα και για λόγους νομιμότητας και να το είχε κάποιος δεν θα έπρεπε να το δώσει, δλδ αυτό που ζητάς είναι να ακούς την επικοινωνία για παράδειγμα του πιλότου με τον πύργο ελέγχου, αυτά φίλε δεν νομίζω πως γίνονται στα πλαίσια της νομιμότητας...
Χωρίς πλάκα γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις μιας και σπουδάζεις ηλεκτρονικά να σχεδιάσεις εσύ έναν τέτοιο αποκωδικοποιητή.  :Wink:

----------


## JIMKAF

Πάντως σκέφτηκα κάτι άλλο σε περίπτωση που μιλάς για την πολιτική αεροπορία είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην είναι κωδικοποιημένο το σήμα, σε αυτή την περίπτωση για να ακούσεις αυτές της συχνότητες, αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι πιο κάτω από τις ραδιοφωνικές συχνότητες, θα πρέπει να μετατρέψεις τον τοπικό ταλαντωτή κατάλληλα ώστε να μειωθεί το φάσμα των συχνοτήτων συντονισμού και να μπορέσεις να ακούσεις τις συχνότητες αυτές. Αν δεν ανεβάσεις το σχέδιο του ραδιοφώνου σου δεν θα μπορέσει κανείς να σε βοηθήσει ουσιαστικά ( ας μην είμαι και απόλυτος΄), εγώ τουλάχιστον...

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Συνήθως τα σήματα τον αεροσκαφών είναι κωδικοποιημένα και μάλιστα αυτά των μαχητικών. Οταν ήμουν εγώ σε μάχιμη μοίρα, χρησιμοποιούσαμε ένα τέτοιο σύσυστημα κωδικοποίησης.

----------


## SV1EDG

Αν μιλάς για πολιτική αεροπορία θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις κάτι μεταξύ 118ΜΗΖ και 136ΜΗΖ με αποδιαμόρφωση ΑΜ.Κυκλοφορούν σχέδια αλλά ίσως παιδευτείς στον συντονισμό των ενδιάμεσων σταδίων.Για πολεμική αεροπορία μην το ψάχνεις.Μιλάμε πάντα για λήψη.

Μάριος

----------


## darthtony

καταρχήν ευχαριστώ για τις απαντησεις. μιλάω για πολιτικη αεροπορια και μονο λήψη . ειναι παρανομο?
να τροποποιήσω ένα ραδιώφωνο γίνεται?(η μπάντα είναι λιιιγο πιο ψηλα)
@JIMKAF δεν σπυδάζω ηλεκτρονικα φίλε μου(βασικα δεν σπουδάζω καθόλου πρώτη λυκείου θα πάω)

----------


## jeik

παρε  ενα  ραδιοφωνο  που  πιανει  αυτη  τη  μπαντα  15  ευρω  κοστζει.Και  δεν  ειναι  παρανομο , να   ακους  τον  πυργο  ελεγχου.

----------


## jeik

να  παρεμβαλεις  ειναι  παρανομο.

----------


## darthtony

και που μπορώ να το βρω?
(προτιμω να κάνω κάτι μονος μου έτσι για την μαγκια-αν ειναι ευκολο βέβαια)

----------


## jeik

αν  θελεις  να  παιδευτεις  κανε  το  εξης :
παρε  ενα  αναλογικο  ραδιοφωνο   παλιο  και  πειραξε  μια  μια  τις  βιδουλες  του  μεταβλητου πυκνωτη  επιλογης  συχνοτητας (ειναι  τετραγωνος  διαφανες  με  4  βιδες  πανω  του  )μια  απο  αυτες  αλλαζει  την  συχνοτητα  ληψης  του, σιγα  σιγα  ομως  για  να  βρεις  ακρη , και θα  δεις  οτι  ο  σταθμος  που  παιζει  στους  108  θα  ειναι  στο  ραδιοφωνο  σου  107  , 106  κλπ.
Αν  και  θελεις  10  ΜΗΖ τουλαχιστον  μεταβολη  ισως  να  εισαι  τυχερος  και  ανεβει  τοσο, δοκιμασε  το  αξιζει  τον  κοπο  και  δεν  κοστιζει  τιποτα,τα αναλογικα  ραδιοφωνα  τα  εχουμε  πεταμενα  απο  δω  κι  απο  κει  .

----------


## jeik

σε  καταστημα  με  ηλεκτρονικες  φτηνες  μικροσυσκευες  πχ  Θεσνικη  ειναι  η  στοα  Β.Ηρακλειου  , Αθηνα  μαλλον  στοα  Φέξη  κλπ.Οχι  καταστηματα  με  τηλεορασεις  πλυντηρια  και  υπολογιστες  αλλα  κανε  καμοια  βολτα  στην   περιοχη  σου  κατι  θα  βρεις .Ψαξε  και  στο  νετ  κατι  θα  βρεις.

----------


## JIMKAF

@darthtony φίλε μου με συγχωρείς δεν κατάλαβα καλά πάντως μπράβο που ασχολείσαι με τα ηλεκτρονικά από νωρίς, δεν ήξερα ότι δεν είναι παράνομο να ακούς τους πύργους ελέγχου. Ο.Κ. τότε...  :Wink:

----------


## darthtony

το ολοκληρωμένο λέει: UTC FD218 TA7613PB .έχει διακοπτη επιλογής μπάντας FM/AM.
τι να κάνω?


http://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?i...dio0052fx5.jpg
edit: βρήκα αυτο:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...CTA7613AP.html
ειναι το UTC TA7613AP (ενώ το δικό μου είναι το "PB")

----------


## JIMKAF

Ο διακόπτης FM/AM δεν νομίζω να παίζει κανένα ρόλο εχει να κάνει με την αλλαγή ως προς τη διαμόρφωση του σήματος κατά συχνότητα----->FM και κατά πλάτος ------>AM. Κάνε αυτό που λέει ο Jeik παίξε με τις βιδούλες του μεταβλητού πυκνωτή στην φωτογραφία που ανέβασες φαίνεται.

----------


## darthtony

οταν λετε να παιξω πως ακριβώς? να τις βιδωσω ή να τις ξεβιδώσω? δεν μπορώ να τον αντικαταστήσω με μεταβλητο άλλης τιμης?
@JIMKAF οκ man δε παρεξηγήθηκα  :Smile:

----------


## JIMKAF

@darthtony όλα καλά ρε φίλε , ναι ναι αυτό κάνε βέβαια μία από αυτές θα αλλάζει τη συχνότητα λήψης πειραξέτες και κάποια στιγμή αν είσαι τυχερός κάτι μπορεί να ακούσεις  :Wink:

----------


## aeonios

> καταρχήν ευχαριστώ για τις απαντησεις. μιλάω για πολιτικη αεροπορια και μονο λήψη . ειναι παρανομο?
> να τροποποιήσω ένα ραδιώφωνο γίνεται?(η μπάντα είναι λιιιγο πιο ψηλα)
> @JIMKAF δεν σπυδάζω ηλεκτρονικα φίλε μου(βασικα δεν σπουδάζω καθόλου πρώτη λυκείου θα πάω)


Λοιπόν για να είμαστε τυπικοί ισχύουν τα παρακάτω για την ακρόαση και την χρήση δεκτών με scanner:


_Απαγόρευση χρήσης συγκεκριμένων τύπων εξοπλισμού όπως ανιχνευτές ραντάρ οδικής κυκλοφορίας και σαρωτές του φάσματος ραδιοσυχνοτήτων 

Η χρήση εξοπλισμού για ανίχνευση ραντάρ τα οποία χρησιμοποιούνται για τον προσδιορισμό της ταχύτητας των οχημάτων με σκοπό την εφαρμογή των σχετικών κανόνων οδικής κυκλοφορίας, καθώς και εξοπλισμού σάρωσης ραδιοσυχνοτήτων (scanners) απαγορεύεται πλέον να γίνεται χωρίς άδεια. 

Με τη δημοσίευση του νέου Νόμου 3431/3-2-2006 «Περί Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών» και πιο συγκεκριμένα με το άρθρο 24 παρ. 19 αυτού «απαγορεύεται η χωρίς άδεια διάθεση, κατοχή και χρήση εξοπλισμού με δυνατότητα: 
α) αποκρυπτογράφησης απορρήτων ή κρυπτογραφημένων μηνυμάτων ή 
β) λήψης εκπομπών, που γίνονται από εξοπλισμούς κρατικών υπηρεσιών για την εφαρμογή των κανόνων οδικής κυκλοφορίας ή 
γ) σάρωσης του φάσματος ραδιοσυχνοτήτων και συγχρόνως παρακολούθησης και αποκωδικοποίησης εκπομπών που δεν προορίζονται για λήψη από το ευρύ κοινό». 

Η διαδικασία χορήγησης σχετικής άδειας θα καθοριστεί με σχετική κοινή υπουργική απόφαση._ 

Σχετικό link http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/telec/Ra...canners_gr.htm

Βέβαια κανείς δεν μπορεί να ξέρει ποιος κάνει ακρόαση στην μπάντα της πολιτικής αεροπορίας οπότε μόνο καρφωτά θα έχεις πρόβλημα....

----------


## JIMKAF

Όταν τα λέω εγώ ότι μάλλον είναι παράνομο...

----------


## darthtony

χμμμ. τώρα με βάλατε σε σκέψεις. δεν υπάρχει περίπτψση παρεμβολης?

----------


## JIMKAF

Για να παρεμβάλεις θα πρέπει να εκπέμψεις εσύ δεν έχεις πομπό αλλά δέκτη.

----------


## darthtony

δοκίμασα να παίξω με τις βιδούλες, που μάλλον είναι μεταβλητοι πυκνωτες(λένε πάανω c1 κλπ.) και με το ραδιόφωνο ρυθμισμένο σε AM , αλλά τιποτες.)
τι λετε?

----------


## JIMKAF

Γύρνα σε  FM και ξαναδοκίμασε μπορεί κάτι να αλλάξει μην περιμένεις και πολλά. c1 ---------> capasitor πυκνωτής ελληνιστί   :Wink:

----------


## darthtony

ναι το ξέρω οτι c1= πυκνωτης. οταν λες στα fm ενοεις να προσπαθήσω στα fm να πιασω η να το ρυθμήγσω στα fm και μετά να γυρήσω στα am? 
πάντως δοκιμάσα και στα fm λίγο, βρήκα έναν πυκνωτή που επηρεάζει αρκετά τη συχνότητα, αλλά στα am φαίνεται να μην κάνει τπτ. όπως και οι άλλοι 3...
(πχ ο ένας ρύθμιζε την ένταση..

----------


## JIMKAF

όχι δοκίμασε μόνο στα fm

----------


## darthtony

οκ θα το δοκιμασω σε λιγο....
κατι άλλο που σκέφτηκα: αποτι κατάλαβα, έχει 5 μεταβλητούς πυκνωτες(οι 4 βίδες, και αυτος που ρυθμίζει κανονικά τη συχνότητα.) να ρυθμίσω τον μεγάλο (που επηρεάζει και πιο πολύ τη συχνότητα) στη μέγιστη συχνότητα, να μετρήσω την τιμή του, και να τον ανιτκαταστήσω με έναν άλλον, μεγαλύτερου εύρους. τι λέτε? το θέμα είναι πως να τον ξεκολλήσω, (ειναι στο ίδιο πακέτο με τους άλλους...)

----------


## JIMKAF

Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να έχεις υπομονή και επιμονή στο διάβασμα πάνω σε αυτά που αγαπάς, το ραδιόφωνο είναι κάτι απλό αρκεί να μπορείς να το καταλάβεις και για να το καταλάβεις και ακόμα περισσότερο να το "πειράξεις" θα πρέπει να ψάξεις να βρείς και να κατακτήσεις το θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο που υπάρχει πίσω από αυτό. Το να σου πεί κάποιος εδώ μέσα το τι να κάνεις έτσι τυφλά δεν θα σε βοηθήσει ειδικά στην ηλικία που είσαι...   :Wink:   Αρχικά ψάξε το πως λειτουργούν οι  πυκνωτές και έπειτα αν έχεις και τα μαθηματικά που χρειάζονται μελέτησε την λειτουργία των RLC κυκλωμάτων που αποτελούν την βάση για νακαταλάβεις το πώς λειτουργεί το ραδιόφωνο και στην τελική το πως θα κάνεις αυτό που θές, υπάρχει ένα εκπληκτικό βιβλίο για την ηλικία σου που σίγουρα θα σε βοηθήσει είναι το εξής: "Το ραδιόφωνο είναι πολύ απλό" του Ε.Aisberg μετάφραση του Γ. Βουδούρη το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ακόμα ψάξτο πάντως...   :Wink:   φιλικά πάντα!

----------


## darthtony

φιλε μου πολύ σωστο αυτο που λες...
πιστεύω οτι τα βασικά για τα ηλεκτρονκα τα κατεχω(τι ειναι πυκνωτης, τι κανει κλπ)-οχι τελεια βεβαια-
τωρα για το ραδιόφωνο που λές θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ να μάθω.. (πως δουλεύει) αν έχεις καμια καλή ιστιοσελίδα υπόψιν σου ρίχτην!
πίσω στο θέμα τωρα...
τι λέτε?

----------


## JIMKAF

Εγώ στα είπα αυτά γιατί ρωτάς τι πυκνωτή να βάλεις...  :Laughing:

----------


## JIMKAF

Αρχικά ανέβασε το ηλεκτρονικό σχέδιο της πλακέτας και τις τιμές των στοιχείων της αλλιώς δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω.

----------


## darthtony

το σχεδιο πως θα το βρω?
για ποια στοιχεία θες τιμες?

----------


## JIMKAF

Το πώς θα βρείς το σχέδιο είναι ένα ζήτημα ψάξε στο νετ

----------


## darthtony

δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει (AE/2140 της proline)

----------


## Nemmesis

δες τι σου εχω  :Smile: 



βεβαια προερχεται απο ενα πολυ παλιο βιβλιο (πανω απο 20 χρονια) και δεν το εχω φτιαξει...

το AF118 δεν ξερω αν θα το βρεις αλλα νομιζω θα υπαρχουν τπτ αντοιστιχα

----------


## jeik

Υπαρχει  μια  περιπτωση  να  ειναι  παρανομο  αλλα  δεν  γνωριζω  τους  νομους  για  να  ειμαι  100%  σιγουρος.Αυτο  που  με  κανει  να  λεω  οτι  δεν  ειναι  παρανομο  ειναι  οτι  στην   αγορα  κυκλοφορουν  απειρα  ραδιοφωνακια  που  καλυπτουν  τηv  airband , και  πολυ  απλα  ακους  την  συνομιλια  και  καποιες  εντολες  κλπ  απο  τον  πυργο  ελεγχου.Nα  τονισω  οτι  σιγουρα  δεν  ακουμε  ολες  τις  συνομιλιες  γιατι  οντως  γινονται  και  σε  αλλο  συστημα  κρυπτοφωνιας  και  με  αναπηδηση  συχνοτητας  και  σε  αλλες  μπαντες  πολυ  πιο  ψηλα.Το  ραδιοφωνο  που  εχω αγοραστηκε  απο  θεσ/νικη  στοα  Β  Ηρακλειου  οποτε  αν  ειναι  παρανομο  αυριο  το  πρωι  ας  πανε  να  μαζεψουν  τον  εμπορο  που  το  εχει  στη  βιτρινα.Ακουω  συνομιλιες  απο : Οδικη  βοηθεια  , ΤΑΞΙ ,και  πλωτα  σκαφη  ιδιωτων  στο  δικο  μου , και  να  τονισω  οτι  πιανει  μονο  fm  συνομιλιες  απο  τους  54  εως  176 ΜΗΖ !!!!   το  αγορασα  10  ευρώ.Και  επισις  καναλια  CB  απο  1  εως  40  σε  ΑΜ  διαμορφωση.

----------


## jeik

ουπςςςς    μολις  ειδα  ολα  τα  ποστ  και  απ  οτι  βλεπω  στο  ποστ  του  συντονιστη  οντως  ειναι  παρανομο  σε  οτι  αφορα  κρατικο  οργανισμο  και  ειναι  λογικο  βεβαια  οποτε  παω  πασο  , αλλα  αν  ακους  πχ  τα  ταξι ? ειναι ?  .

----------


## darthtony

@Νemmesis: σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου αλλά έχω μια ερώτηση: ο μετασχηματιστή τι ρόλο βαράει?

----------


## JIMKAF

Καλά Nemmesis είσαι κορυφή... καταπληκτικό σχέδιο  :Exclamation:

----------


## jeik

Ζητω  συγνωμη  για  την λαθος  αναφορα  που  εδωσα  οτι  ακουσα   την  πολιτικη  αεροπορια  αφου  ο  δεκτης  μου  αποδιαμορφωνει  μονο  FM  στους  54-176 ΜΗΖ  ενω  η  αεροπορια  ειναι  σε  AM  , μαλλον  κατι  αλλο  ακουγα  κι  οχι  πυργο  ελεγχου.Για  τα  υπολοιπα  ΤΑΞΙ , Οδικη  βοηθεια  και  ιδιωτικα  σκαφη  ισχυει.

----------


## Επιστήμων

Αν φτιάξει κανείς τον δέκτη ας μας πει εντυπώσεις .

Εδώ βρήκα ότι πουλιέται το τρανζίστορ .
http://en.marketgid.com/goods/1446/9851/
Δεν ξέρω βέβαια το κατά πόσο ισχύει .

----------


## Nemmesis

> @Νemmesis: σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου αλλά έχω μια ερώτηση: ο μετασχηματιστή τι ρόλο βαράει?


δεν ξερω... κανενας ποιο παλιο θα ξερει... αλλα νομιζω ειναι κατι μικρα μετασχηματιστακια που εχουν μερικα παλια ραδιοφονακια... ας απαντησει κανενας απο τους παλιους

----------


## jeik

http://www.liveatc.net/feedindex.php...ternational-eu
πατε  στη  σελιδα  να  ακουσετε  τον  πυργο  ελεγχου  του  Ελ  Βενιζελ.

----------


## jeik

darthtony ,
μεχρι  να  φτιαξεις  το  δεκτη  vhf  ακου  real  time  τις  συνομιλιες  απο  το  βενιζελος

----------


## jeik

ανοιγει  σιγουρα  με  winamp

----------


## jeik

και  αυτη  ενδιαφερουσα  σελιδα

www.hcaa-eleng.gr/gr/systems/commun_gr.html

----------


## xifis

το λινκ μολις με εβγαλε απτον κοπο της κατασκευης!πως μπορουνε κ συνενοουνται η8ελα ναξερα,μερικοι πιλοτοι ακουγονται α8λια.

----------


## darthtony

μετά απο 1 χρόνο τελικά αγόρασα ένα φορητό δέκτη που πιάνει την airband. όμως παρατήρησα στα specs του οτι λέει output power:500mW γιατί το λέει αυτό αφου δεν εκπέμπει?(είναι μόνο δέκτης)

----------


## Nemmesis

μηπως αναφετετε στο μεφαγωνο που εχει?

----------


## darthtony

πιθανον απλά ρωτάω γιατί ανυσηχώ μήπως κανει παρεμβολές αλλά αφού είναι μονο δέκτης...

----------


## andrewsweet4

Φιλε μου για κοιτα λιγο αυτο:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kvxjNeWMxs"]YouTube- Aircraft Band Receiver[/ame]
Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει,αλλα μαλλον δουλευει :Rolleyes:

----------


## MacGyver

Bravo andrewsweet4 ...it works.
Οι αεροπορικές συχνότητες (πολιτικές-τις άλλες ..άστες) είναι στην μπάντα που ανέφερε ο συνάδελφος SV1EDG (20MHZ πιο πάνω απο τα 'FM', 118-136) με AM (πλάτους) διαμόρφωση.
Ώς φτηνή ερασιτεχνική λύση ,ένας δέκτης 88-108 μπορεί να μετατοπιστεί πιό ψηλά και να ακούει  τις κοντινές-δυνατές εκπομπές έστω και αν δέν έχουν καμία σχέση η FM με την AM διαμόρφωση.
Όπως και στο video χρειάζεται να ανοίξουν τα πηνία των 3-5 σπειρών σύρματος και να παίξετε λίγο τα 2 από τα 4 τρίμερ  πάνω στο τετράγωνο διαφανή μεταβλητό.
Μήν πειράξετε τις βίδες στα μεταλλικά (μαύρη,κίτρινη,μπλε,ρόζ,πορτοκαλί κλπ ), αυτές είναι για άλλη δουλειά (IF) και είναι δύσκολο να τις επαναφέρεις άν δεν ξέρεις με αποτέλεσμα να χάσεις τα πάντα (σπάνε και εύκολα****).
Το ένα απο τα πηνία με το τρίμερ αλλάζει τη συχνότητα και το άλλο ζευγάρι ευθυγραμμίζει(φέρνει)  την ευαισθησία.
Η λήψη να γίνεται βάζοντας την άντιγα-ρόδα σε ψηλές συχνότητες 100 και πάνω.
Μήν ζητάτε πολλά ...την δουλειά πάντως την κάνει.
Memories: Για την ιστορία.
Τη συγκεκριμένη mod την έχω κάνει στα πρώτα χρόνια των σπουδών μου στα ηλεκτρονικά εν έτη 1981 για τον συγκάτοικο μου  ,που ήταν στα πρώτα του βήματα ως αεροπόρος (νυν καπετάνιος της Ο.Α) και ήθελε να ακούει τις συνομιλίες των αφών της πολιτικής αεροπορίας για να εξασκεί το αυτί του.
**** Το γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι όταν στα 13-14 πήραξα τις IF από το σπιτικό ραδιόφωνο και έσπασαν,όταν δε γύρισε ο πατέρας μου και φυσικά δεν δούλευε το έκανε χίλια κομμάτια(Αυτό ήταν το βάπτισμά μου).

----------


## darthtony

Μπορώ να φτιάξω μια καλύτερη κεραία για το receiver μου?

----------


## MacGyver

Αφού έχεις airband RCVR ,μην παιδεύεσαι με ραδιόφωνα FM κλπ..(είπαμε είναι λύση ανάγκης-φτηνή).
Για τα 500mw μην ανησυχείς είναι η ισχύς του ήχου στο μεγάφωνο.
(δεν πιστεύω να έχεις πομποδέκτη !!!! και να μην το ξέρεις !!!!!!).  :Smile:  
Για κεραία ψάξε στο Internet θα βρεις πολλές λύσεις.

----------


## darthtony

καλά όταν λέμε receiver μη φανταστείς κανα σούπερ ντούπερ ψηφιακο.(ό,τι πιο φτηνο βρήκα στο ebay:P)
Βασικά για  τι είδους κεραία πρέπει να ψάξω?(δεν έχω ιδέα απο το θέμα)

----------


## MacGyver

http://www.pbase.com/dickh/image/27104369.jpg
Για τους 120MHz:
Το κάθετο στοιχείο 58,5cm , τα άλλα τέσσερα 61cm.

----------


## darthtony

χαλκοσωλήνες είναι η σύρμα(διάμετρος?)
αυτο στο κέντρο τι είναι?
τη κεραία απο το receiver τη συνδέω στο κάθετο?Η κεραία που έχει τώρα είναι βιδωτή να βάλω μια βίδα και να συνδέσω πάνω καλώδιο για τη κεραία, ή να κολλήσω καλώδιο κατευθείαν στη πλακέτα?

----------


## darthtony

Πάντως οι πιο πολλές κεραίες που βλέπω βγάζουν ομοαξονικό καλώδιο. που θα το συνδέσω αυτο στο receiver μου? το κέντρο στην κεραία και το πλέγμα(γείωση) στο "-" της μπαταρίας?

----------


## ReFas

> http://www.pbase.com/dickh/image/27104369.jpg
> Για τους 120MHz:
> Το κάθετο στοιχείο 58,5cm , τα άλλα τέσσερα 61cm.


Γεια χαρά.
Λίγο άσχετο με το αρχικό θέμα, αλλά γιατί τα radial πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερα απο το κάθετο;
Υπάρχει κάποια λογική πίσω απ'αυτό;

----------


## MacGyver

Τα μήκος κάποιος από τους πολλούς τύπους (μαθηματικός) το όρισε, όχι δικός μου πάντως.

Ανεξάρτητα από την αντίσταση του δέκτη (ότι να-ναι θα είναι ...αφού έχει πτυσσόμενη)
χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον το βασικό matching μεταξύ κεραίας (50 ΟΗΜ) και του καλωδίου μεταφοράς RG58 (50 OHM).
Από κει και πέρα , ότι πιάσει-έπιασε, (που θα πιάσει μια χαρά) γιατί μιλάμε για πατέντα μηδενικού κόστους 
χωρίς τη χρήση συσκευών έλεγχου(γέφυρα και 'πηγή' RF).

Στο κέντρο βάλε connector UHF (SO-239, θηλυκό βάσης) και στο καλώδιο που θα πάρεις
τύπου RG58 να συνδέσεις connector τύπου PL-259 (αρσενικό). 
  Κάτω στο δέκτη ..τι να πώ αυτοσχεδίασε (το μέσα είναι το σήμα και τα πολλά από γύρο η θωράκιση-γείωση).
Άν έχει connector βάλε το αντίστοιχο αρσενικό.
Τα στοιχεία της κεραίας ...χαλκοκαλώδιο ηλεκτρολογικό 2,5mm η και 1,5 αν δεν λυγίζει για να μας βγει και τζάμπα η κατασκευή!!!

  P.S  Βάλε και ταμπέλα - Απαγορεύεται η στάση και η στάθμευση στα πουλιά -

----------


## darthtony

τους κονέκτορε που λές σε μαγαζί με ηλεκτρολογικό υλικό θα τους βρώ? πώς τους ζητάω? να μην τα συνδέσω απλά πάνω σε καλώδια για κεραία(αυτά της τηλεόρασης)
στο δέκτη το πλέγμα που να το συνδέσω?

----------


## MacGyver

Στα ηλεκτρονικά.
Τους τύπους στους έγραψα και με επεξήγηση.
Καλώδιο της TV?(εντελώς τζάμπα θες να τη βγάλεις?)...ναι from the nothing (όπως λένε και στο χωριό μου) καλό και της TV.
Το έχω δει και αυτό σε επαγγελματικό ασύρματο VHF 50W(έπιανε 5-6km !!!)
(Στο τσάφ γλίτωσα τα ισόβια ...τι σου είναι η αυτοσυγκράτηση).
Για το δέκτη που έχεις ...χμμμ δοκίμασε μόνο με το εσωτερικό.
Επίσης δοκίμασε να τυλίξεις 6-7 στροφές (ReFas μην ρωτήσεις γιατί όχι 8-9) από το καλώδιο που θα φτιάξεις την κεραία
(μαζί με τη μόνωση), γύρω από την κεραία  που έχει ο δέκτης και τα άκρα να τα συνδέσεις στο έσω και έξω του ομοαξονικού.
*Αλλιώς πήγαινε σε κάποιον σχετικό να σου βγάλει από μέσα connector.*

Ενδεχόμενη-απάντηση: Όχι δεν βραχυκυκλώνει το σήμα με τις 6-7 στροφές σύρματος.

----------


## ReFas

> Επίσης δοκίμασε να τυλίξεις 6-7 στροφές (ReFas μην ρωτήσεις γιατί όχι 8-9) από το καλώδιο που θα φτιάξεις την κεραία
> (μαζί με τη μόνωση), γύρω από την κεραία που έχει ο δέκτης και τα άκρα να τα συνδέσεις στο έσω και έξω του ομοαξονικού.
> 
> Ενδεχόμενη-απάντηση: Όχι δεν βραχυκυκλώνει το σήμα με τις 6-7 στροφές σύρματος.


Καλημέρα.  :Smile: 
Κοίτα αν χρειάζεται να μάθω κάτι θα ρωτήσω, νομίζω δεν απαγορεύεται να ρωτάς.
Ομως μετά την απάντηση που έδωσες στη προηγούμενη απορία μου δεν υπάρχει λόγος να σε ρωτήσω κάτι, no comments που λένε....

----------


## MacGyver

> Γεια χαρά.
> Λίγο άσχετο με το αρχικό θέμα, αλλά γιατί τα radial πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερα απο το κάθετο;
> Υπάρχει κάποια λογική πίσω απ'αυτό;


Δεν σε μάλωσα βρε, σε πειράζω για το 8-9!!
Δέν είναι κακό να ρωτάς και ούτε γνωρίζουμε τα πάντα.
Αλλά αυτή η υπογραφή σου και το avatar με μπέρδεψε (δείχνουν να έχεις επαφή με το θέμα) για να ρωτάς κάτι τόσο απλό..
Αλίμονο γιαυτό υπάρχουν τα φόρουμ, για να ρωτάμε και να μαθαίνουμε.

----------


## MacGyver

Στα βελάκια θα ενώσεις.

----------


## darthtony

η μια άκρη πάει στο κεντρικο και η άλλη στο πλεκτάζ?

----------

